# Adding a D12-100 to SWM system?



## AnEv942 (Mar 17, 2013)

I ordered a non swm SD box from Directv to use in our camper when not used at home. It arrived, its a D12-100. I thought I was going to add to our system, SWM as a guest tv when not used in camper. However looking at my moms system (which I thought I could duplicate, she has same whole home package but with the extra D12 in one guest room). I may have errored. 
I had borrowed and used her D12 in camper -worked great. It works in her home where the other recievers are hd dvr. So proceeded, now Im not sure. There are only 2 outlets on the splitter from dish-she has a 4way, so Ill need that, she also has somthing (filter?) on cable hooked up between cable and D12. What is it? 

Already spent more than I planned-can I do this or bite the bullet and have it installed? Opinions?
thanks
mark


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So it sounds like you will need a bigger splitter, perhaps a 4 way SWM splitter and a BSF (band stop filter)


----------



## AnEv942 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, Is that what the lil thing on the RJ6 before reciever is, BSF? Ive seen the 4 way SWM splitters, Ill look and see what BSF go for-
I just thought I was going to plug an play verses paying installer-But seems it might be cost wise a wash. Not sure


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Band-Stop Filter is free for the asking from DIRECTV. It filters out the network signals that might otherwise do harm to the D12's tuner.

Note that you need to specify a DIRECTV approved "green label" splitter.


----------



## AnEv942 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks. I went to the shack, they are an installer for the area. They had 4way splitter, but had no idea (sales counter) on the filter, they called thier installer and he said he didnt use filters? Hmm ok, Picked up tee & cable, used borrowed filter and got it working. Figured I'd order BSF online. Contacted DirecTV to activate reciever, told her we were adding a box, mentioned the filter i needed and they sent a BSF no charge. But was a bit amazed at the intial response though, like insulted. 'If you'd let us install we would supply all the parts you need". I mentioned cable has to run under house "oh that would be custom install or you could preun the cable and installer will conect"- so, I buy cable, get under house & run new cable to existing tee location from reciever thats already installed and your activating, on an existing dish system, pay for installation to get a BSF? I asked in the most sheepish voice. So she looks up the number and says it'll arrive in a couple of days. Meanwhile reciever is activated, everthing works great. Nice.

later I turn on living room tv and no access to main reciever in bedroom-turn on that tv-no access to satellite. Hmm called DirectTV. Appearently when the gal activated new box-she terminated service to main box? Restored within a few minuets, even all our recorded shows-like it never happened. Interesting system-I'd be curious to see the other end.
Though my path a bit convoluted were operational. Have to say working with folks at Directv, and weve had quite few contacts recently, with purchasing reciever to final call, just a pleasure, its rare. They must have some serious customer relations classes some 'other' companies should look at. 
Anyrate pulling my box and going 'camping'. Thanks for the replies


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the update


----------

